

Why Blippy Will be Huge: Popularity Modeling and the Music Business  - inmygarage
http://savemefrombschool.com/2010/03/why-blippy-will-be-huge-popularity-modeling-consumer-tech-and-the-music-business/

======
Qz
I like how the new thing seems to be to convince people to give away valuable
information for free and brand it as a service to them. Why exactly do I want
to tell everyone all the things I buy?

~~~
aberman
Think about all the things one communicates on a daily basis: where you like
to eat lunch, what music you like, what you find fashionable, etc. These
things are all communicated in one way or another through your transaction
history.

To the extent this information can be parsed and digested, you have a pretty
valuable business. Not only does blippy create a foundation for conversation
about these things, it actually _is_ the conversation in a lot of ways.

I was equally skeptical. Then I started using it, and I quickly discovered
it's value.

------
necrecious
Blippy sounds incredibly stupid. Hence it will probably be a hit as a service.

The question is when they will be bought by Facebook? Or Facebook can spend a
couple of months to push out their own service.

~~~
code_duck
That's essentially my assessment. It sounds incredibly shallow, dangerous, and
unappealing in general. However, I'm not the target consumer for the vast
portion of services and products out there. I don't use Facebook, Twitter,
Anheuser Busch products, Windows, etc. yet these products are all widely
popular. While this doesn't prove that Blippy is appealing, it demonstrates
that the fact that I consider it inhumanly dumb has no bearing on whether the
general public will be drawn to it.

I think Blippy will be huge - invest now, and be sure to use your 'Blippy
Card' so everyone knows.

------
klenwell
Will Blippy be huge?

With a name like Blippy, the language snob in me insists I answer, "Good lord,
I hope not."

The privacy advocate in me has no comment.

------
fnid2
blippy is beacon without the facebook. it didn't work then either.

~~~
aberman
paypal was billpoint without ebay. It didn't work then either.

~~~
fnid2
False analogy.

